# Mouse won't scroll!



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I have been using my old computer (just the tower) for the last couple months since my other one crashed.:grit: Just got my "new" computer back tonight and hooked it up. Everything is just great (super fast!) but my mouse won't scroll anymore. It was working fine just 5 minutes ago on the other computer and used to work on this one!:shrug: Usually I can use the wheel and scroll up and down a web page......now, nothing!

Please help because this is very annoying!:viking:

If it makes a difference the old computer is Win XP, new computer was Win Vista but looks like the guy updated it to Win 7.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

barnyardfun said:


> I have been using my old computer (just the tower) for the last couple months since my other one crashed.:grit: Just got my "new" computer back tonight and hooked it up. Everything is just great (super fast!) but my mouse won't scroll anymore. It was working fine just 5 minutes ago on the other computer and used to work on this one!:shrug: Usually I can use the wheel and scroll up and down a web page......now, nothing!
> 
> Please help because this is very annoying!:viking:
> 
> If it makes a difference the old computer is Win XP, new computer was Win Vista but looks like the guy updated it to Win 7.


You can start by using the troubleshoot tool for the mouse in control panel to make sure the mouse driver is seeing the mouse. Sometimes unplugging the mouse and cycling the power, then plugging the mouse in and cycling power again will correct things.

If it worked on the other PC but not the second, something to check is that you didnt bend or break a pin plugging it into the mouse port of the second PC and didnt key it properly.


If its an old ball and roller mouse it could be a simple hygeine issue checked by rolling the mouse ball with your finger. If it moves by finger rolling the ball and the scroll unlocks, its very likely roller and ball crud . Sometimes if an axis roller in the ball cavity cruds up it knocks out the scroll also.

Mouse ball crud its cured by unlocking the ball collar by turning it a quarter turn counter clockwise, removing the ball , cleaning out the ball cavity, using tweezers to carefully remove fuzz and funk from the X and Y axis rollers and cleaning the ball with rubbing alcohol and drying it and then reassembling the ball and collar by turning the collar 1/4 turn clockwise.

Clean or replace the mouse pad too if the mouse ball was funky.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Shrek said:


> You can start by using the troubleshoot tool for the mouse in control panel to make sure the mouse driver is seeing the mouse. Sometimes unplugging the mouse and cycling the power, then plugging the mouse in and cycling power again will correct things.
> 
> If it worked on the other PC but not the second, something to check is that you didnt bend or break a pin plugging it into the mouse port of the second PC and didnt key it properly.
> 
> ...


 That is why for years now I only use "optical" mice, no need to do that fuzz cleaning, and then I went went wireless it is even better, no need to get tangled up in wires from either the keyboard of mouse.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

It is an optical mouse so a guess the cleaning wouldn't be it. I will try unplugging and all that. Sure isn't fun having to navigate a web page with the scroll buttons on the side!


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

YIPPY!:banana02: I shut off the computer, unplugged and plugged in the mouse, restarted computer and IT WORKS! THANK YOU!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Generally most computers using XP or newer will automatically load the correct mouse drivers, however you may need to reload them manually, or it could be a setting in the control panel. I would reboot the computer (with the mouse attached) before doing anything else though, you'd be surprised how many things rebooting fixes.
We could get rid of half our help desk staff if people would reboot their computer before calling for help.

****
ok - so you fixed it while I was typing -- by rebooting


----------

